

The Flat Enterprise Society - gengstrand
http://ploneglenn.blogspot.com/2010/01/flat-enterprise-society.html

======
gengstrand
Lead in to recent NY Times interview of SunGard CEO talking about ECM.

~~~
yannis
The interview has some good tips
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/17/business/17corner.html>

I especially liked this part:

'My advice to young people is always, along the way, have a sales job. You
could be selling sweaters. You could be selling ice cream on the street. It
doesn’t matter. Selling something to somebody who doesn’t want to buy it is a
lifelong skill. I can tell when somebody comes in for an interview and they’ve
never had any responsibility for sales.'

I use something similar when I interview people - if they mention that the
have done waitressing while at University is always a big plus. It is
something that hones people's social skills and on top - your living depends
so much on understanding what the 'customer wants'.

